# New Member



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

Hello to all!
Finally took my own screen name.
Had a great time at Niagara Falls.
I'm the guy with the big green gator out front.
Stop in and say Hi when you see me out.

Greg DH of SharonAG (all goods)


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Gee, Greg, you didn't take the name "Mr. SharonAG"









Welcome to the forum as an individual. It was great seeing you and Sharon again.

Tim


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

Nice to see ya here!!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome Greg....now you can defend yourself!!!
















Gary


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Saw that pic of the big green gator in front of your Outback. Nice job


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, G.G.Gator!* action 
I'm glad to see you have decided to come out of the shadows and join the fun!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome G.G.Gator
Glad to have on with us Greg
Bummer you didn't take Mr. SharonAG

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome, Greg.

Have fun posting.

Mark


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I am glad that you found your way over here. Lots of good info and I am sure that your questions can be answered here. Have fun.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

if you work hard and steady all weekend you could catch up with PDX Doug while he is on vacation, hurry! start posting!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

action Hi Greg, action

Does this mean you are now an "Official OB Geeeeek" like like the rest of us??








It was very nice seeing you, Sharon & Steph at the rally.







But I have to say, seeing you on the bridge yesterday was amazing. I didn't know that was coming until Kernfour said, "Photo-Op -- Sharon is on the bridge coming up"





















AWESOME!!!

Tami


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

I guess it had to happen,







I'm an "OB Geeeeek" now.
Seeing the caravan from the bridge was exciting, All had waved out the windows as you zoomed bye.
Looking forward to seeing you at Otter Lake.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Welcome from PA and all of the happycampers (one of the caravanners)!

Signed,

Mr. happycamper (No, I am not ready yet to come out of the shadows with my own screen name







)


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Welcome Aboard "Tripple G"!
I wished I was able to make it. We're glad to hear you had a good time. If you have pix of that gator in front of your trailer please post it so we can all see it. Thanks!


----------



## BirdLadyLisa (Aug 6, 2006)

Welcome Greg! I took the plunge too and now I'm getting no work done because I'm lingering around the Outbackers site all day. Ugh ...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You, my friend are now officially hooked


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

Thank god he has his own computer!!! 
Cause I don't share well!

Sharon


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

SharonAG said:


> Thank god he has his own computer!!!
> Cause I don't share well!
> 
> Sharon


I told my DW you're all crazy so she doesn't want to share. It's all mine. bruhahahahah.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Glad you're here.

Post often and don't be afraid to ask any question.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> You, my friend are now officially hooked


yep! so just stand up and say your name and state you are here because you are an addict. We promise and do hereby solemly swear to do absolutely nothing whatsover EVER to attempt to cure your addiction.


----------



## forgetfulmom (Aug 7, 2006)

Hello Greg! 
I finally broke down and got my own screen name also, Only one problem - nothing is getting done around here.!









Hopefully, we will be able to plan a trip to camp with you guys soon!

Jenn


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If you guys start IM'ing each other while posting here...you know you have a problem.


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> Welcome Aboard "Tripple G"!
> I wished I was able to make it. We're glad to hear you had a good time. If you have pix of that gator in front of your trailer please post it so we can all see it. Thanks!


Giving this picture thing a try. Hope it works!


----------

